# Question about the Iron Warriors and Ultramarines Omnibus



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello guys, I just bought the Iron Warriors Omnibus and the first Ultramarines Omnibus, and waiting the release of the Secound Ultramarines Omnibus.

As far as I know, there are some stories in the Iron Warriors Omnibus (The Heraclitus Effect and The Skull Harvest) happened between the stories in first and second Ultramarines Omnibus, and some stories happened after the events of The Chapter’s Due (The Best of Calth). Can someone please tell me in which order should I read these stories? Thanks


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a recommended reading order that I posted in my review for the Iron Warriors Omnibus - which can be found here: http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/02/the-iron-warriors-omnibus/

First Ultramarines Omnibus

_Chains of Command (Short Story) 
Nightbringer 
Warriors of Ultramar_

Iron Warriors Omnibus

_Storm of Iron_
_The Enemy of My Enemy_ (Short Story)

First Ultramarines Omnibus

_Dead Sky, Black Sun_

Ultramarines Omnibus 2 

_The Killing Ground_

Iron Warriors Omnibus

_The Heraclitus Effect_ (Short Story)

Ultramarines Omnibus 2

_Courage and Honour
The Chapter’s Due_

Iron Warriors Omnibus

_The Iron Without (Short Story)
The Eye of Vengeance_ (Audiobook, Coming Soon) - Not part of the Iron Warriors Omnibus
_The Beast of Calth (Short Story)_


Hope this helps, and before I forget, I believe Iron Warrior, as part of the _Iron Warriors Omnibus_, should be read before _The Chapter's Due_.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I've read them all, at that sounds dead on to me


----------

